# Moving from London to Munich, should I?



## Jabbamonkey

I have potentially been offered a lucrative contract in Munich, I currently live in North East Lindon and love my life.

Should I trade it all in to sell my soul to the increased wage on offer?

What has Munich got to offer? Will I be crying into my cornflakes as I am starved of the melting pot of diverse cultures, cuisine, music, creativity that I leave behind?

Are there any cool bohemian parts in Munich that I can call my home?


----------



## ALKB

Jabbamonkey said:


> Will I be crying into my cornflakes as I am starved of the melting pot of diverse cultures, cuisine, music, creativity that I leave behind?


Possibly.

My friend who moved from Berlin to Munich is doing just that.

I would strongly advise you to hop on a plane and spend a few days in Munich (weekend as well as one or two weekdays) to see whether it's your cup of tea.


----------



## Jabbamonkey

I've been to Berlin and loved it, is there a mini Berlin anywhere in Munich?


----------



## Nononymous

No, but they have a better football team. 

Not that you can get tickets, however.


----------



## Jabbamonkey

You lot are not filling me with too much hope!

Has anyone got a good thing to say about Munich other than their football team?

I must go on record and agree with the football team comment though - really are playing fantastic football at the moment.


----------



## James3214

Probably, no city in the world will match the diversification and culture that London can offer, but I would say give it a go. In Munich you will not be starved of culture but it is a very different one to experience. You should benefit from the high standard of living there and enjoy the outside activities, such as skiing, hiking that are right on your doorstep. Try and learn the language and you will enjoy your stay a lot more.
You might get more salary, but don't forget that taxes are slightly higher in Germany (Uli Hoeness said his Bayern Munich players play the first half for the tax man!) but the cost of living should be a lot less than in London. 
You can always get a ticket for 1860 Muenchen though, they also play in an empty 'Allianz Arena'!


----------



## beppi

Munich has, by far, the better beer than London.
Whether you cry into your beer or make the best of Munich's opportunities (which do exist and are not worse than, just different from London) is largely up to your outlook on life.


----------



## bluesaturn

If you can read German check out DIL (Deutsche in London Forum). The topic was discussed there.
I am not sure if a beer would make me move to Munich 
If you can, try out the job in Munich but be prepared to go back to London.


----------



## Jabbamonkey

I know German lager is nice, but I'm a Guinness drinker myself, and I would guess that isn't as nice as it is in London. However I would agree that there is more to life than drinking.

So from what I can gather Munich is a cute place to live for clean living successful people. To be honest I would not say that is a bad place to be.

Also, I am due to spend a bit of time in the old girl in a couple of weeks to see how we get on.

So now I have 2 questions that precede this trip that I would be ever so grateful if you guys can provide me some answers to:

A: what areas should I check out and why
B: Can I get by easily if I don't speak German (I may try and learn if I move there but at this point in time I can count to ten and say 'my name is Nick' but that's about it).

Fastest finger first!


----------



## MrTweek

Munich is definitely a great city with a lot to offer, but it is not for everyone. It's quite beautiful, but the people are somewhat special. Some call them arrogant, others think the lifestyle is cool.
It's a good (or bad) mix of serious traditions and modern lifestyle. Lots of culture and surrounded by lots of nature.
It has nothing in common with London or Berlin though.
So yeah, checking it out is the best you can do.

You can get along without speaking German, but if you are staying for a while, you should learn it. Otherwise you will be locked into the expat community and have a hard time to take part in the local lifestyle (like everywhere).


----------

